
Film of U.S. Army destroying swastika violates YouTube's policy on hate speech - pulisse
http://boingboing.net/2017/08/14/film-of-u-s-army-destroying-n.html
======
EJTH
Im kind of against all this censorship, even IF the video glorified "nahzis".
The post war indoctrination has hurt our understanding of history more than
anything. This censorship madness MUST come to an end sometime.

